
Show HN: ProdPicks – Curated party product website, please give feedback - prodpicks
http://www.prodpicks.com
======
thomasdd
My Feedback is that this post is a SPAM. Is there someting inovative or
technologicaly interesting about the site? I think it just a "simple" website
of an affiliate marketer.

